# Ryobi one+



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

All of my cordless tools are Ryobi...

I've have 2 drills, sawzall, circular saw, right angle drill, hand vac....lights..not to mention the table saw and compound miter saw......and I use the dog crap out of most of them.

I basically built a 2-story garage and I'm just about done with a 2-story addition to my house. For the average DIY'r, the combo sets are a great buy....

Yes, Rigid, Milwaukee, Bosch and other high end units might be better....but not for the money. If your going to make a living using the tools....maybe not the best choice....but certainly the best value....

The key point....pick a brand and stick with it. Nothing worse than have 5 different cordless tools that use 5 different batteries....and chargers.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got a bunch of their drills ---they work very well----


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, I've had them for years and like them.
There's a few of there tools in my opion are not worth buying.
The ciruler saw has very little power and kills the battery in no time.
The jig saw is pretty flimsy.
The chain saw is usless. 

Make sure to get the impact driver, I use mine almost every day. It does a whole lot more then just drive screws.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I got the Roto Zip look alike as a gift-----that tool is real handy-----


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a set an the batteries gave out in less than 6 months. is it worth while to get the lithium batteries?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone rags on the circular saw....but....it's not made to take the place of a corded saw.....

I think it's great for ripping a sheet of plywood...I can typically get about 2-3 full rips before the battery gives out....

But where it really shines is when your up on the a ladder or scaffolding about 2-stories up...and need to make a quick cut....it's light...easy to use and cuts straight. I really like it when you have to cut out a section of OSB....set the depth to 1/2" and start cutting. Try doing something like that 1 handed with a skill saw up on a ladder....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Note to mack65:
Welcome to the Forum
To add your location to your profile look here
.


----------



## ocd carpenter (Dec 30, 2012)

I use the 18 volt impact driver and drill, they are great for the money. Also have the sawzall and circular saw but don't use them too much. The lithium batteries are pretty good but don't work we'll in the cold.


----------



## mack65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for your input 
With the two year warranty 
ill be collecting the Ryobi one+ tools


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

mack65 said:


> Thanks guys for your input
> With the two year warranty
> ill be collecting the Ryobi one+ tools


I've got these tools too. Love the 4.5" grinder.
Also, I believe they offer a "online only" radio/charger similar to dewalt's


----------



## mack65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yea the grinder is one of the tools I've been looking at I can see it being very handy 
I didn't know their radio was a charger as wall


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

mack65 said:


> Yea the grinder is one of the tools I've been looking at I can see it being very handy
> I didn't know their radio was a charger as wall


http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202904...=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053#.UWzThrUe2U4


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have the 1+ drill and impact driver. they work well. but, if you get the nicad batteries, charge them before use, if they had sat for many days.


----------



## mack65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I've finally started my Ryobi one+ collection with my own starter kit
Two 4.0Ah lithium+ battery's, 
6-port supercharger 
Impact Drill 
Impact Driver


----------



## BrandonK29 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Ryobi 1+*

I agree with Dawg that they are excellent tools for the price, and very creative. Ryobi is the only one that I am aware of that uses their 18v batteries as electric starters for items like leaf blowers... very nice not to have to take your back pack blower off to start it.... You may want to look up Kentuckiana Trading if you are looking for power tools, they carry about everything that Home Depot does but for half the price, and it does come with a warranty....I have seen a bunch of Ryobi tools on there


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

I have the 18v setup. The grass trimmer is actually pretty damn effective. I get 25-30 minutes per battery. I have a 2.5 acre lot, and I only need 2 trips to trim it perfectly. Only downside is the replacement cord...hard to wind yourself and the replacement wheels are a bit pricey. Worth it for the convenience, at least for me.

The leaf blower is low power but it's cordless and incredibly easy and convenient. Used for the right stuff it's actually great. My wife really loves the leaf blower.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

My experience: I got a NiCad One+ kit as a X-mas gift from my parents when we bought our first home & since expanded it. I've also used a set occassionally at work (light use). Over-all they are good DIY tools for the price and amazing variety. This coming from an admitted tool snob.

Batteries: The NiCad's lasted about 18 mos and 2+ years respectively. Moderate use overall. Not great. Don't bother. 
The Li-ion batteries have been great! No issues in 4+ years.

Used the heck out of my drill & it has never complained. Work-horse. A bit big & heavy. Chuck has a bit of wobble. 

At work we have the green "Auto-shift" drill. What a POS. Way heavy & clunky, Auto-shift rarely works properly (they should just drop the "f" to improve the description)

Recip saw has been used a ton & is showing it. Trigger & blade clamp now getting messed-up. Has more than paid for itself. The new one looks interesting.

Circ saw is what it is as stated above. Not a replacement for a corded, but handy at times for a quick cut or 2.

Impact Wrench (not the driver) has saved me literally days of ratchet time at work. Sweet.

Jig saw I don't really like & wouldn't buy again. Now have a nice old Bosch corded.

Hand-vac is a bit over-priced IMO, but very handy for me.

Dual-mode inflator was the bees-knees for a year or 2, but the high volume side stopped working & no way to get it apart to fix (prob just a split or disconected air hose). Still works to top-up car & bike tires.

Leaf blower is pretty light duty & kills batteries. I only used it to clear my deck or patio quickly before guests come over, but since the hi-volume inflator is dead I now use it to inflate my queen air matress in about 7 seconds flat! Mine came free with the string trimmer.

I love the string trimmer. 1/3'rd acre & I usually take 1 full battery & half of a 2'nd. No cords to drag out, no gas to mix, no tempermental small engine 

Hedge trimmer is perfect for me. Quick, easy, plenty powerful for my bushes & shrubs.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

G'day mate and welcome to the forum. Yes Ryobi is a good brand of tool and should do what you want.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

There's 24 and 40 volt lithium ion batteries and tools from Ryobi too. If you need something a bit more powerful. Pretty cool.


----------



## splintner (Mar 19, 2013)

I just picked up a starter kit and am happy to see I made the right choice for a 'less than experienced' diyer.

The only problem I have noticed so far is that when I am backing out screws, specifically last night, I was taking my cabinet doors off. It was unlocking the bit and it would fall out when I was done. This was not every time, but when reversing and the screw was a little 'stuck' due to being painted over, it would come out, I would move my drill to grab the screw and the bit would fall to the ground. Must have happened 4 or 5 times. Am I missing something here? It was tight in there each time, but is there an actual 'lock' for the bit?

Thanks


----------



## mack65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got the impact drill and impact driver 

The impact driver the bits lock in place 
the drill I haven't used it as a driver yet put it looks as if the chuck holds it in place


----------



## splintner (Mar 19, 2013)

mack65 said:


> I've got the impact drill and impact driver
> 
> The impact driver the bits lock in place
> the drill I haven't used it as a driver yet put it looks as if the chuck holds it in place


Exactly, but whenever I reverse screws out it is loosening the chuck on me, and the bit drops out


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

This is a silly question, but I'll admit....I've done it :whistling2:

But...

When you're taking the screws out, you have one hand on the handle/trigger...needless to say. Where is the other hand?

I've been known to grab the drill a little too far forward and hold the chuck (apparently) just enough to loosen it up while reversing. Ya don't notice it while driving forward because it can only get so tight.

Just a thought.


----------



## chefKev (May 6, 2013)

I just got a super deal on the 6pc one + set including the reciprocating and circular saws. I got the high capacity lithium + battery that reviews indicate make the saws infinitely more useful and even a little more powerful than the 2 included batteries that work better with the other tools. Reviews also indicated that you should replace the blades they come with. My question; having never purchased saw blades what do I want for general use such as cutting wood as part of some remodeling type projects and perhaps the occasional PVC pipe? I included pictures of the included blades sorry the reciprocating saw blades don't have any markings, but the fine toothed one is pretty flexible and generally feels cheap and dull.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

jproffer said:


> This is a silly question, but I'll admit....I've done it :whistling2:
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


That is exactly what happens.....I don't do it very often....maybe once every 5 minutes....

We are so used to holding the chuck when we screw in...it's hard to not hold it when un-screwing.....

It's sort of like the stuck accelerator issue...you want to blame the unintended accel on the car...but the real problem is your foot on the gas, not the brake.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

chefKev said:


> I just got a super deal on the 6pc one + set including the reciprocating and circular saws. I got the high capacity lithium + battery that reviews indicate make the saws infinitely more useful and even a little more powerful than the 2 included batteries that work better with the other tools. Reviews also indicated that you should replace the blades they come with. My question; having never purchased saw blades what do I want for general use such as cutting wood as part of some remodeling type projects and perhaps the occasional PVC pipe? I included pictures of the included blades sorry the reciprocating saw blades don't have any markings, but the fine toothed one is pretty flexible and generally feels cheap and dull.


Chef....those blades are actually pretty decent....

Your not going to be cutting molding with that saw...much less hardwoods for making cabinets....for that, you want a much bigger blade like you would have on a compound miter or table saw....10" or bigger.

But those Ryobi blades to track straight....which is more than you can say for the POS stamped steel blade Craftsman supplies with their skill saw.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i own a set of these. I have the circular saw, sawzall, drill, flashlight, and jigsaw. I used them for several things in my remodel, from building eight cabinets from scratch, to cutting masonite board for the walls, to cutting 2x4's to drill into the wall studs for extra drywall support. They work well, and the batteries charge quickly and last a long time. The only complaints i have is that it is difficult to seat a blade in the sawzall, but that also might be due to my inexperience; also that the jigsaw is hard to handle, because you have to push the button to pull the trigger and if you have it in the middle of your material, it spazzes out and shakes your material all over creation. Probably wouldnt be so bad if i had a worktable to clamp it to, but im working with sawhorses. Very nice tools.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

ddawg16 said:


> That is exactly what happens.....I don't do it very often....maybe once every 5 minutes....
> 
> We are so used to holding the chuck when we screw in...it's hard to not hold it when un-screwing.....
> 
> It's sort of like the stuck accelerator issue...you want to blame the unintended accel on the car...but the real problem is your foot on the gas, not the brake.


Not to go too far astray here, but I had that happen to me. Got spun around and down a pretty good hill...like around an overpass. The whole time until we hit the tree I was thinking "Why in the he** won't this son-of-a.....(gun  ) stop?!?!?!?!?!?!"......after we hit the tree I realized why...when the engine was still racing..... ooops :whistling2:


----------



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

I previously had a 6 pc Dewalt kit that was about 6 yrs old. Most of my power tools got wiped out due to hurrican Sandy flooding. The drill and impact driver are running but with problems. 

As I was deciding what to get as replacement tools I came across Ryobi and everything I'm reading seems positive for the average DIY'er. Just saw this 6 pc kit 18v Li set on the Ryobi website with a code redeemable for homedepot.com for $269. I think I'm going to go ahead and get this set.

I like everything I've read about Ryobi as far as having a huge product line that accepts the batteries.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

chefKev said:


> My question; having never purchased saw blades what do I want for general use such as cutting wood as part of some remodeling type projects and perhaps the occasional PVC pipe?


The blade that comes with the reciprocating saw will cut wood and PVC no prob. I cut 4X4s and more with it. Recently I had to cut a stainless steel pipe and it did absolutely nothing. I bought a 3$ blade for cutting metal and it chewed through the pipe in about 3 seconds.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

The small lithium battery that comes with some of the tools may seem like a ripoff, but it's actually much lighter and I love using it on my power drill, makes it easier to use, but yeah it doesn't have the same lifespan. For my uses, it's still plenty.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

FYI- I was at Ryobi's site today and saw this battery recall--
http://www.ryobitools.com/safety_notice


----------



## chefKev (May 6, 2013)

I recently added the 10in one + saw and I love it. By no means is it for heavy tree-felling or large logs, but for taking down branches, shrubs and small trees it is perfect. I recommend the p108 high capacity lithium+ battery with it and any of the saws as it lasts much longer and improves performance. I've yet to have it die mid task yet and I have used it with the chainsaw extensively.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Last weekend I bought one of their weed trimmers. The wife loves it- I do too
One problem though, the battery is bad. It won't charge any more. Started with a full charge, then a couple more times- now nothing.:furious: I'm going to see if HD will swap me batteries


----------



## chefKev (May 6, 2013)

TheEplumber said:


> Last weekend I bought one of their weed trimmers. The wife loves it- I do too
> One problem though, the battery is bad. It won't charge any more. Started with a full charge, then a couple more times- now nothing.:furious: I'm going to see if HD will swap me batteries


That's the downside to lithium ion. Most work fine and their performance is great, but bad ones tend to just be all out bad and there's usually nothing you can do to "resurrect" them.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

chefKev said:


> That's the downside to lithium ion. Most work fine and their performance is great, but bad ones tend to just be all out bad and there's usually nothing you can do to "resurrect" them.


The one that came with the weed eater is the P105- never used this model before.
HD did exchange battery and charger for me- they opened a new weed trimmer box and pulled out the new ones. Mine probably went back in the box and on the shelf for some other poor guy....


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryobi One+ it is for the sister-in-law. Great thread, thanks!


----------

